
Looking for Early Adopter and Feedbacks – Sales Productivity Tool - prmsnth
Hey Guys,<p>We just launched a new sales productivity tool, we have been investing on the tool for almost a year now.<p>I&#x27;m looking out for early adopters to use to get feedbacks and loop it into product development.<p>The tool has some of these features, 
- Email sequence automation 
- predefined templates 
- reply detection 
- bounce detection 
- out of office detection - reschedule email based on when the user is back in office 
- team collaborating  
- performance analytics of SDR  
- phone call (work in-progress) 
- automated messaging (work in-progress)<p>If you find these interesting just ping me at 
premsanth@adapt.io 
or linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;prmsnth<p>I would personally onboard you to the product and get your feedbacks<p>check out the product here - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;engage.adapt.io
======
dang
There are tips here about how to present your work as a Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22336638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22336638).
Take a look at those and, once you've absorbed them, email hn@ycombinator.com
if you want to and we'll try to help.

~~~
prmsnth
sure

